# svchost.exe verursacht Fehler!!!



## Budda (15. August 2003)

Guten Abend ...

Seit etwa letztem Wochenende spinnt mein PC ein wenig! Ich hatte halt diese Fehlermeldung, usw ... und ich dachte mir, bevor du jetzt stundenlang nach einer Lösung suchst, formatierst du und installierst Win2000 neu! Naja, gesagt - getan! Nur leider ist die Fehlermedung immernoch da ... nach etwa 3-4min "verursacht die svchost.exe einen Fehler" und z.B. Objekte können nicht mehr verschoben werden, Links funktionieren nicht.
Hatte jemand von euch schonmal so ein Problem? Ein Kumpel meinte, es würde mit dem neuen Blaster-Virus zusammenhängen. Nur beim Virentest wird auch nichts gefunden!

ciao, der Budda


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. August 2003)

Ich denke da hat dein Kumpel gar nicht so unrecht.
Schau mal bei http://www.heise.de nach dem Blaster-Wurm.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Erpel (15. August 2003)

Investier mal 5 Minuten ins Lesen diese Forums, da hast du alle 4 Threads eine lösung für dein Problem.
Also wirklich
Erst Suchen dann Posten


----------



## Budda (15. August 2003)

danke ... und ich hatte gestern schon gesucht!!! [ich hasse diese Post]


----------



## Hecke (15. August 2003)

Ich denke auch, dass dieses Problem mit der svchost.exe mit dem Wurm, der gerade im Umgang ist, im engen Zusammenhang liegt.

Ich habe diese Fehlermeldung genauso bekommen, und konnte danach weder kopieren oder verschieben. 

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Problem bald behoben wird.

P.S. Selbst mit einer Formatierung kann dieses Problem nicht behoben werden.


----------



## Budda (16. August 2003)

jepp ... ich habe zweimal formatiert! Und was war die Lösung?? Einfach den RPC-Patch von Microsoft installieren und alles ist wieder ok! Zumindest kam bei mir seit dem nichts mehr ...


----------



## Erpel (16. August 2003)

Genau
Und das wird auch in den anderen Wurm-Threads empfohlen.
Normalerweise find ich sowas nicht schlimm, aber in diesem Fall gab es allein auf der ersten Seite genug zu dem Thema.


----------



## Spacemonkey (17. August 2003)

Weiß eigentlich jemand für was dieses svchost genau ist?
Ich habe es im Taskmanager fünf mal laufen.
3 mal als System, einmal als Netzwerk und dann noch als Lokaler Dienst.


----------



## Erpel (17. August 2003)

Ich habs 3 mal, und weiß dass es ein von vielen Programen benutztes Programm ist, dass irgendwas mit Kommunkikation von Programmen Koordiniert.
Ich weiß: hilft nicht weiter, is aber ok so.


----------



## Lully (24. August 2003)

*svhost.exe*

Hi,
ich hatte auch das Problem. Ich habe dann die sygate Firewall installiert, die bis jetzt svhost.exe abblockt.

Aber Danke für die weiteren Tpps.

Gruß Lully


----------

